# Amazon Sword not growing tall



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

They were probably emersed growth leaves. Many swords are grown hydroponically.


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

Tinngg's right. Give those babies a root tab now and then--they'll explode in size.


----------



## Esabasard (Mar 15, 2006)

So even now after so long, just put a root tab in for each one and they should grow tall again? I've never used those before, would I need to add them often to keep they growth up?


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

Sword plants seem to have this nasty habit of "shrinking" for a while and then exploding in size. I've got four right now, two bleheri, one ozelot, and one cordifolius. The bleheris grew like mad for the first year and a half I had them, but now they're both "shrinking." They still produce a lot of leaves, but now the leaves are 8-12" instead of 20-24". Same with the ozelot, though it never quite got that big. The cordifolius went the opposite way. It stayed small for the first year or so, then started producing huge leaves. I don't know what the explanation is, since they had similar lighting and ferts the whole time. 

As for your tank, you've obviously got plenty of light. I'd say just keep giving them good root fertilizers and be patient. And in a 37 gallon, you might not want them to reach full size either.


----------

